# Boss watching porn at work



## monkeyboy (25 Mar 2010)

Hi 

My wife is PA to 3 directors for a large multi national company. She was in one guys office the other day and through a vion panel saw one of the other directors watching porn on his PC with head phones on!

She has access to his emails and gave him the benefit of the doubt that he was watching something forwarded on e mail.

Next day she sees him again and regardless of her rights to do this or not she checks his history and the guy has left a regular trail to a particular site. It goes back 5 weeks.

The guy is clueless about IT and probably has little idea the risks he runs. Also with Corporate layoffs going on all the time he is perhaps even more at risk if he was found out.

Perhaps if it was a man who saw this going on, man to man the boss could be warned but she is not keen on directly warning him that his career is at risk.

She feels that she should tell a mate of his and coworker and let him deal with it. However you never know how he will react.

Everyone gets on well and works well together so there are no other issues or complications really than the aforementioned. Any advice, her only concern is to get him to stop before he is caught....

Its possibly a good one to have over your boss though in all fairness ;-)


----------



## roberts (25 Mar 2010)

Your wife should ignore what is going on as she does not do the hiring and firing and if she interfers her working life could be made difficult.

You say "Its possibly a good one to have over your boss though in all fairness" ;-) this is probably your wifes only concern, blackmail.


----------



## PaddyBloggit (25 Mar 2010)

I'd keep my mouth shut too .... he's an adult ..... let him deal with the consequences if he's found out.


----------



## jack2009 (25 Mar 2010)

Also worried about the fact that you wife may have gone the wrong way about this already!

Rather than sticking her nose in she should have reported it to HR etc and left them to sort out rather than checking history etc.


----------



## Boyd (25 Mar 2010)

I would do nothing, if he gets caught he gets caught, i'm sure he knows its not work policy to allow him to be looking at porn. His lack of IT skills on knowing that he can be tracked are a secondary issue.

I would advise your wife to keep out of it or else she runs the risk of becoming embroiled in any situation that arises should he get caught, especially since he has already started checking his history.

I would not report it to HR, again she will become embroiled in it should they take it further, I think its best left alone until IT give him a warning.


----------



## monkeyboy (25 Mar 2010)

How is reporting him to HR not sticking her nose in it ? She is not going to report him to anyone.........The last thing she wants is for him to be caught...and to just let him continue would be a worry. 

Of course its not her business and its not ideal for her to be in any way involved, but she some how would like to be able to warn him of the risks to his career, especially during a period of lay offs but not be involved. 

Creative thinking or a comical sit com situation is required....that goes horribly wrong :-(


----------



## monkeyboy (25 Mar 2010)

username123 said:


> I would not report it to HR, again she will become embroiled in it should they take it further, I think its best left alone until IT give him a warning.



Agreed you would hope he gets a discreet warning....

cheers. At the end of the day I recommend her to do nothing also but her heart wants to say something to him.


----------



## jack2009 (25 Mar 2010)

monkeyboy said:


> How is reporting him to HR not sticking her nose in it ? She is not going to report him to anyone.........The last thing she wants is for him to be caught...and to just let him continue would be a worry.
> 
> Of course its not her business and its not ideal for her to be in any way involved, but she some how would like to be able to warn him of the risks to his career, especially during a period of lay offs but not be involved.
> 
> Creative thinking or a comical sit com situation is required....that goes horribly wrong :-(


 
I agree she should do nothing, but she should not have stuck her nose into the issue before trying to gather evidence herself before deciding on what to do!


----------



## paddi22 (25 Mar 2010)

the farm at newbridge park now is free. Its a brilliant day out. we live up the road from it and visit it every couple of weeks, great kids playground, loads of parkland and animals, only downside is the coffee shop is a nightmare when its busy


----------



## Boyd (25 Mar 2010)

paddi22 said:


> the farm at newbridge park now is free



It wasn't that kind was it?


----------



## Brendan Burgess (25 Mar 2010)

If a friend of mine was doing something which could get them fired, I would certainly advise them to stop doing it. 

If this guy is clueless about IT, she needs to tell him indirectly. 

She should not tell anyone else, as that would be misinterpeted. 

I would print out the company's IT useage policy and give it to him quietly, dropping some very big hint. "John, is this still valid? "


----------



## Plek Trum (25 Mar 2010)

Brendan said:


> If a friend of mine was doing something which could get them fired, I would certainly advise them to stop doing it.
> 
> If this guy is clueless about IT, she needs to tell him indirectly.
> 
> ...


 
+1 - she seem's concerned for him as a friend and work colleague and I can understand her wanting to 'tip him off'  (so to speak). Casually is the best approach, something along the lines of 'did you see that show on tv last night, god, its scarey the things people can trace back to your computer, Clubpoints card etc.  There's no privacy in the world anymore. Big Brother and all of that..'


----------



## Boyd (25 Mar 2010)

Plek Trum said:


> +1 - she seem's concerned for him as a friend



Having checked his PC history behind his back?


----------



## Plek Trum (25 Mar 2010)

No point bringing it up if she's not sure its a regular thing. I'm giving her the benefit of the doubt. It's not like she's calling for sexual defamation in the work place or anything, just a way to alert him for his own sake. Pretty sound if you ask me, he should really thank her. Some people may see an avenue for a grevious complaint here...


----------



## Staples (25 Mar 2010)

Why doesn't she make some reference to a story she read about someone who was sacked for watching porn and how easy it wasi for the company to trace internet history, etc, etc.

As an aside, his use of headphones would suggest he's pretty well organised, though!


----------



## Neg Covenant (25 Mar 2010)

I have googled "vion" and cannot find out what a vion panel is!

She secretly observes her boss from one room and then surreptitiously checks his personal browsing history and is now thinking about telling a co-worker. It sounds like she is out to destroy two careers rather than one. Your wife could possibly go into the private-eye business or gossip columnist if things don't work out well though.

Perhaps she could drop a subtle (but humourous) hint to her boss by wearing something that will let him know she is aware of the type of porn he is watching. It should work itsef out from there. Let us know how she gets on!


----------



## foxylady (25 Mar 2010)

Brendan said:


> If a friend of mine was doing something which could get them fired, I would certainly advise them to stop doing it.
> 
> If this guy is clueless about IT, she needs to tell him indirectly.
> 
> ...


 
Its her boss and not a friend. If i was her I would say nothing . If he is stupid enough to look at porn in work well then he is asking to get caught. I am sure he is old enough and bold enough to look after himself


----------



## ney001 (25 Mar 2010)

username123 said:


> It wasn't that kind was it?



Jeeze if it a was I definitely wouldn't say anything to the guy!


----------



## Capt. Beaky (25 Mar 2010)

It is none of your snooping wife's business. Furthermore it is a breach of etiquette telling you about it.


----------



## Susanna (25 Mar 2010)

Capt. Beaky said:


> It is none of your snooping wife's business. Furthermore it is a breach of etiquette telling you about it.


 
+1, also, maybe your wife felt the need, to make up the entire story, to spice up her own life.


----------



## MANTO (25 Mar 2010)

Susanna said:


> +1, also, maybe your wife felt the need, to make up the entire story, to spice up her own life.


 
Because god forbid she is telling the truth  You have absolutely no reason to think she is not from the OP.


----------



## demoivre (25 Mar 2010)

Susanna said:


> +1, also, maybe your wife felt the need, to make up the entire story, to spice up her own life.



 You're not married to a chap who used to work in a bank by any chance ? rofl.


----------



## feltox (25 Mar 2010)

Does anyone know the website he was on, maybe it was a conference call that got a bit heated


----------



## Purple (25 Mar 2010)

demoivre said:


> You're not married to a chap who used to work in a bank by any chance ? rofl.



 excellent!


----------



## dontaskme (25 Mar 2010)

If the guy is a director who's gonna fire him? If she thinks she saw something criminal she should tell the cops. Otherwise, her boss might only be guilty of bad taste and it may not be a sacking offense at all.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (25 Mar 2010)

There is no suggestion that he was doing anything criminal.

However, in most places, watching porn while at work would be regarded as a serious abuse of fair useage policies. 

It could also be interpreted as sexual harrassment at a later stage if there was a case.

Brendan


----------



## jack2009 (25 Mar 2010)

Neg Covenant said:


> I have googled "vion" and cannot find out what a vion panel is!
> 
> She secretly observes her boss from one room and then surreptitiously checks his personal browsing history and is now thinking about telling a co-worker. It sounds like she is out to destroy two careers rather than one. Your wife could possibly go into the private-eye business or gossip columnist if things don't work out well though.
> 
> Perhaps she could drop a subtle (but humourous) hint to her boss by wearing something that will let him know she is aware of the type of porn he is watching. It should work itsef out from there. Let us know how she gets on!





Or she could pop in during movie time with some fresh pop corn and look shocked and appauled and tleave him with the pop corn to think about his movie choice.

Obviously company is on the decline if direcctor has time for porn.


----------



## Boyd (25 Mar 2010)

Brendan said:


> It could also be interpreted as sexual harrassment at a later stage if there was a case.
> 
> Brendan



Really? Even though he was in the room on his own, minding his own business (pardon the pun)? I assumed harassment meant there had to be some form of interaction between two people?


----------



## Caveat (25 Mar 2010)

I'm confused. Why is this an issue? She is not responsible for him in a seniority or maternal sense. His funeral. Forget it.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (25 Mar 2010)

username123 said:


> Really? Even though he was in the room on his own, minding his own business (pardon the pun)? I assumed harassment meant there had to be some form of interaction between two people?



It would be claimed that the company tolerated a regime demeaning to women - assuming that it wasn't animals he was looking at.


----------



## MANTO (25 Mar 2010)

Caveat said:


> I'm confused. Why is this an issue? She is not responsible for him in a seniority or maternal sense. His funeral. Forget it.



I think everyone is forgetting what the OPs point was - his wife, obviously through good intentions does not want to see him loosing his job - whats so bad about that? 

I know if it was somebody i worked with and liked I would try and tell them in a subtle way. Some posters have said he may get a warning if caught, this may not be true, my company has a no tollerance policy. 

Breaking this rule (watching porn at work) is a case of instant dismissal. I have signed the IT acceptance usage policy and I would have no comeback - who is to say this is not the case?

And in fairness, I stand to be corrected but porn is one of the highest internet searches in Ireland (said on a programme a while back  cant remember which one though).


----------



## PaddyBloggit (25 Mar 2010)

In that case .... I would photocopy the relevant pages from the IT acceptance policy and leave it on his desk ..... he'd surely get the hint.


----------



## Boyd (26 Mar 2010)

Brendan said:


> It would be claimed that the company tolerated a regime demeaning to women - assuming that it wasn't animals he was looking at.



Not trying to be argumentative what about if it was gay porn? I just dont see how harassment can enter the situation when there is only one person involved...


----------



## Caveat (26 Mar 2010)

MANTO said:


> I think everyone is forgetting what the OPs point was - his wife, obviously through good intentions does not want to see him loosing his job - whats so bad about that?


 
Nothing is bad about it. I still say, his funeral.

He is in a position of authority, yet:

is clueless about IT
is clueless about the consequences of watching porn at work
and seemingly is obviously not doing too much work either. 

Maybe he doesn't deserve the job he has?

If I were the OP's wife, unless I felt demeaned/harrassed etc I'd leave it. I'd be more concerned about my own job.


----------



## bren1916 (26 Mar 2010)

Simply type out a word document  and leave in an envelope for him with the emphasis on the fact that watching porn is a sackable offence etc etc and to desist in doing so before IT catch him.
From a friend etc etc...

Now the chap knows he's been rumbled and it's anonymous (job done).


----------



## csirl (26 Mar 2010)

Brendan said:


> If a friend of mine was doing something which could get them fired, I would certainly advise them to stop doing it.
> 
> If this guy is clueless about IT, she needs to tell him indirectly.
> 
> ...


 
Or how about saying in passing some day....."someone from IT dropped in today.......do you know that they can keep track of every internet site visited or email sent?.......amazing what technology can do nowdays...."


----------



## jack2009 (26 Mar 2010)

The man is her boss, I think she should be worried about saying anything to him for fear that it is turned against her.  If her boss was a friend it would have been a no brainer and she would have said something before she went through his internet history.

If she gets a chance to have a general conversation about how amazing computers are and how easy it is for IT to see exactly what we are doing at any given time, the whole big brother syndrome etc then she should do it.

No much of a company if IT allow accesss to these sites in the first place!


----------



## ice (26 Mar 2010)

Capt. Beaky said:


> It is none of your snooping wife's business. Furthermore it is a breach of etiquette telling you about it.


 
Thats a bit harsh.....

PA's often have a very close relationship with the person they are supporting and have access to their diary, email etc. They often run their lives for them! Its unique in the closeness of the relationship compared to other employee/boss situations.

Most of us discuss work stuff with our partners, in particular when we are not sure how best to proceed.

It sounds to me like she is trying to protect him.


----------



## NorfBank (26 Mar 2010)

bren1916 said:


> Simply type out a word document  and leave in an envelope for him with the emphasis on the fact that watching porn is a sackable offence etc etc and to desist in doing so before IT catch him.
> From a friend etc etc...
> 
> Now the chap knows he's been rumbled and it's anonymous (job done).



+ 1 (with details of how to clear history if you really care )


----------



## Alias (26 Mar 2010)

Clearing history is pointless, it would likely all be recorded on a web proxy server somewhere.  I'm surprised that he's managed 5 weeks without being caught.


----------



## GarBow (26 Mar 2010)

She really should drop a hint.

It would be terrible for him to get caught with his trousers down.


----------



## romahony (29 Mar 2010)

Its something you learn the hard way. You can only cover your own ass. There is no way that he is going to go "Oh thanks, I never thought of that."

There is people where I work who had to sign agreements that it is ok for them to look at porn at work.   They need to test all content which some is porn.


----------



## Firefly (30 Mar 2010)

I wouldn't do anything. He's an adult & responsible for his own actions. Plus, even though he may get on well with your wife you have no idea how he may act if she either reports this or has a quiet word. Stay stump and mind your own business is my advice.


----------



## WEAQ (30 Mar 2010)

Its a vision panel and from where i look at it she is damned if she does or damned if she doesn,t.Her best tactic is to e-mail him from an outside computer and let him know that he has been seen watching porn and that it's a sackable offence at their company.


----------



## BONDGIRL (6 Apr 2010)

I would do nothing here either.. none of your wife business although its pretty sad that this guy is looking at this **** in work.. i mean seriously does he not think about being caught.. 
anyway I was fixing PC of a chief exec in big company... on his desk his Credit card statements (work ones) and all the entries were of a lap dancing club for 100's.. obviously entertaining his clients LOL!!!!


----------



## Towger (6 Apr 2010)

BONDGIRL said:


> anyway I was fixing PC of a chief exec in big company... on his desk his Credit card statements (work ones) and all the entries were of a lap dancing club for 100's.. obviously entertaining his clients LOL!!!!


 
During the tiger years a friend of mine regularly had to take clients to lap dancing clubs, all above board on the company credit card. He got away with it by taking the wife as well!

Anyway there is more discussion on the matter here : 'Porno banker' resignation causes a stir


----------



## UFC (6 Apr 2010)

Brendan said:


> It would be claimed that the company tolerated a regime demeaning to women


 
They would have to prove porn is demeaning to women though. 

I would hope most people don't think nudity, sex and arousal aren't immoral...


----------



## Caveat (6 Apr 2010)

UFC said:


> I would hope most people don't think nudity, sex and arousal aren't immoral...


 
 Is that what you meant to say?


----------



## UFC (6 Apr 2010)

Caveat said:


> Is that what you meant to say?


 
Yes. Why do you ask?


----------



## Caveat (7 Apr 2010)

So you think nudity and sex  are inherently immoral?


----------



## PaddyBloggit (7 Apr 2010)

I think the use of the double negative confused him/her!


----------



## UFC (8 Apr 2010)

UFC said:
			
		

> I would hope most people don't think nudity, sex and arousal aren't immoral...


 


Caveat said:


> So you think nudity and sex are inherently immoral?


 
Oops, I made a typo.


----------

